# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  HOw do you go into other people's dreams?

## tryagain

I head you can walk into other people's dreams.  How do you do this?

----------


## Kaniaz

I heard that if you put a tooth in coke and leave it overnight it's dissolved the next day. That wasn't true either.

----------


## tryagain

okay, sir.  That wasn't my question though.  But my coke will freeze overnight if I put it in a refidgerator

----------


## wer

Ok, I'm not positive that this is real, accounting the one expierence my have just been a prgression. But, I will share the tech I use:

First you got to be able to induce lucid dreams. Once you can do that, in your dream, invision a gray mist suronding you. Feel it lift you, then call out a friendly call for whom ever's dream you wish to enter. You will slowly enter their dream, or you will see a screen going to their dream. Enter the screen.

Thats all I know of the subject of dreamwalking, go to http://www.psipog.net/ for more info on it.

----------


## tryagain

wer, I haven't seen you in a while

----------


## Kaniaz

> _Originally posted by tryagain_
> *okay, sir.  That wasn't my question though.  But my coke will freeze overnight if I put it in a refidgerator*



If you read properly, you'd see that I said:

A) I don't think it's real.
B) Therefore I can't give you information on it, regardless of the question.

 :tongue2:

----------


## Seeker

I've been trying for over a year now.  No luck.  I can draw a couple of conclusions from my experience.

1) Kaniaz is right
or
2) I suck at it!

I hope it is #2 because it would be very interesting to be able to dreamwalk, and I intend to keep on trying.

----------


## Human

If I remember right, ShadowNightWing told that his sister was able to have shared dreams. So I think some is able to it, but not all.

----------


## wer

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *I've been trying for over a year now.  No luck.  I can draw a couple of conclusions from my experience.
> 
> 1) Kaniaz is right
> or
> 2) I suck at it!
> 
> I hope it is #2 because it would be very interesting to be able to dreamwalk, and I intend to keep on trying.*



Keep on trying, you most likly will get some interesting results, in time.

----------


## Kaniaz

A bit vauge..

----------


## tryagain

maybe if you try it'd work.  Obviosu since you didn't try...
well, because I can't lucid dream and you can, why don't you try to do what wer says.  It can't be too hard, can it?  I mean, imagining a screen in front ofyou and entering it.

----------


## Placebo

I've had a shared dream, that was more like my wife intruded on my dreams.
But I still have no clue how to answer that question

Thats like asking 'How do I create artificial intelligence? I heard it's possible one day'

----------


## Seeker

Well, I tried last night again.  I had two back to back lucid dreams totalling about 1.5 hours between 4:30 and 6:00. (it would have been longer if the $%#@ alarm clock had not gone off)

Anyway, for at least 40 minutes, my wife was with me in my lucid dream.  I explained to her everything I could remember about dream sharing and at one time held her head in my hands, kissed her, and invited her into my lucid dream.

After that, we just kind of hung out in the kitchen discussing all kinds of issues with lucid dreaming and dreamwalking.  I told her to please remember.

As soon as the clock went off, I whispered in her ear and asked her if she remembered any dreams.

Sadly, she did not  :Sad:

----------


## Placebo

Yeah, I've never heard of anyone specifically choosing to have a shared dream, and having it happen on cue.
My experience with my wife is really great, and amazing, but the circumstances are near impossible to reproduce
(Her waking up at the right time of night, feeling 'zenlike' (whatever it meant), and me being in just the right level of REM)

----------


## tryagain

oh... I didn;t know it was that complicated.  I thought it was as easy as.. you know, the sponge bob episode.  I didn't know you gota match each conditions.

----------


## Jammy

I believe its possible!
I have nothing to back this up but when i can induce LD at will i will give it a great effort. I would say it would be funnier to just try, try and try, instead of just dont believe it to be true. If its possible i think one have to develop ones own way to do it. I will make it!

----------


## Wanting2know

I actually know that dreaming in other peoples dream is possible but it takes a lot of practice! I myself can tell when I'm dreaming and when I'm not. & I'm currently working on Astra travle . Anyways I can't go in to other peoples dreams however my fathers wife can. My dad would always talk about him & her did this and did that In their dreams and I thought it was complete bs . So I told her to do it to me and we both told my father what happened what was said where we were etc. and both perfectly matched up it is possible & can happen . I believe in all stuff like this & just one more thing it IS possible to Astra travle as well I have done it and it is possible to cross into the spirit realm in sleep .

----------


## Mismagius

The last post on this thread is from 10 years ago, if you'd like to discuss this and there aren't any active threads on the topic, feel free to create a new one  :smiley: 

_*Locked*_

----------

